# John Deere 4410 eHydro - PTO diagnostic code - Next steps



## Steven Crimmins (Mar 11, 2018)

Hi
I am getting a diagnostic code on my John Deere.
It is one long three short blinks.
From the manuals and research, it thinks the PTO is engaged (it is not on the bottom nor the back).
Since it thinks it is engaged, the forward and reverse drive are disabled.

Can anyone share the troubleshooting steps?
Thanks
Steve


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Steven, welcome to the tractor forum.

I found the following explanation for your code (one long pulse, followed by three short pulses):

Problem Source: Simultaneous command from Forward and Reverse.
Machine Response: No drive in either direction.
Action: Indicates both forward and reverse pedals are depressed at same time. Release both pedals.


----------



## Steven Crimmins (Mar 11, 2018)

Thank you for the response
I double checked the pto
Both are off

Also I did not have a foot on either gaspetal
The only recent change is a new seat.

Perhaps I need to test a sensor


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Check the forward/reverse pedal sensor.


----------



## Steven Crimmins (Mar 11, 2018)

I will. Can you point me to a reference on the best process


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Go under the tractor by the hydro pedals and unplug each pedal plug and work the plug halves in and out of each other several times to improve the connection. When done, push each individual wire into the back of the plug, to ensure all connectors are seated well.


----------



## Steven Crimmins (Mar 11, 2018)

Big T
Thanks for the help.
I figured out the problem. I would like to state I am not the original owner of this tractor.

The pedal sensors and connectors had no pulled out nor corroded wires.
Since I recently replaced the seat, I looked under it at the seat sensor.
It appears the sensor was shorted out and the wire had pulled out.
WHen I pushed in the short (just to test, not a permanent fix), it worked fine.

So, next step is to replace the seat sensor.
Steve


----------

